# Need help with lighting socket & driver



## bububu (Sep 8, 2012)

What socket & driver is needed to run this light? Where to get?
http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/lighting/mini-aqualight-10-000k-cf-lamp-9-w.html

It is for my nano tank setup and the size is good for my application. 
I have researched it seems like this is the G23 style. Any input?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a coralife unit that takes two of these bulbs. They're good units but don't put off much light to grow anything.

Also...I had a bulb break in the unit and couldn't get the socket out so I found that my little girls Hello Kitty lamp used the same type of bulb. If you're interested in these lights just go down to Home Depot and find a lamp you like.


----------

